
Colorado braces for hot then snowy weather - julienchastang
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2020/09/04/colorado-temperature-swing-snow/
======
pueblito
A change of -57° predicted for me, and I'm in agriculture so yikes! Last
Monday it was supposed to be in the 80s this weekend and 90s this week, this
was a DRAMATIC shift in forecast. It feels like the forecasts have been better
the last few years but hey it's 2020

